# My HDR photoblog



## alasdairiain (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, please have a look at my HDR pics at Als Pics: Welcome! and see what you think


----------



## Bynx (Apr 26, 2010)

Some very nice examples there. My only complaint and its a general one relating to HDR. I hate the over dirty cloud look and skies usually turn out terrible. Halos and again the dirty look. I think skies should be treated separately. Overall though, I like your work very much. But then Im one of those who enjoy seeing the style of over doing it.


----------



## alasdairiain (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey man, Thanks for that!

Im a total beginner and its really nice to get positive feed back every now and then lol.

I think HDR is totally one of those things that you either HATE or LOVE.  Especially the Overdone look.

I personally love the Vibrant, super real look.

Due to my camera being a very old bridge that generates noise in mid day sunlight on ISO100 (joke, its not actually that bad, but its not far off) a lot of my HDRs suffer quite badly with noise issues.

So far I haven't really found any way of combating that.

If you have any good advice or places to go and learn more about HDR technique I would be very grateful.

Regards
Alasdair MacLeod
Alasdairs High Dynamic Range Photo Blog | Als Pics


----------



## Brick (Apr 27, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Some very nice examples there. My only complaint and its a general one relating to HDR. I hate the over dirty cloud look and skies usually turn out terrible. Halos and again the dirty look. I think skies should be treated separately. Overall though, I like your work very much. But then Im one of those who enjoy seeing the style of over doing it.



I completely agree.  It can be somewhat overcome by moving the light smoothing bar to the right, but even then if you've got a boring monotone sky it's going to look dirty.  Sky conditions are one of the things I watch most when doing HDR because that's one of those things I just haven't figured out how to fix in post.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the layout and typography of your blog. I also like quite a bit of your stuff, but I think you're narrowing your skill set to much. You seem to have a decent eye for composition, so why not try some non-HDR stuff? Maybe have a section of the blog as HDR, and then show some other stuff?

Just a thought.


----------



## alasdairiain (Apr 27, 2010)

I do have a fare amount of none HDR items, I am still setting up my blog to be honest.  I intend to add the following features.
- Gallery
- None HDR
- How I do what I do section
- Stuff I would really like to know or personally improve on
If there are other items you think I should look at adding please let me know.

I appreciate the encouragment guys!  This has to be one of the best forums I have come across.

Regards
Alasdair MacLeod
Alasdairs High Dynamic Range Photo Blog | Als Pics


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 27, 2010)

not bad.  Though, like previously stated, they are kind of noisy and the skies are slightly muddy.  Be careful with the sliders.  I feel like you are pushing some beyond where they need to go, which can result in the "too-smooth" look.  Overall, your compositions and ideas are great.  Just keep working at it!


----------



## alasdairiain (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to laugh.

I just came from the MacRumors forum where I have been getting a total beating for my images, but here you guys are being real nice lol.

Its amazing how the views of people can change from place to place.

DBJ, thanks for the encouraging comments.

I think I will hang out on this forum a little longer .

Regards 
Alasdair MacLeod
Alasdairs High Dynamic Range Photo Blog | Als Pics


----------

